# Wyoming Antelope Doe and Fawn..What does the -6 or -7 mean?



## elk22hunter

Lets say for instance unit 1 had an antlerless hunt and it said #1-6 has 22 permits and #1-7 has 222 permits?

I have searched the site and I'm sure that it's there but I can't find it.


----------



## shootemup

look at the date on each tag maybe its a early late thing.


----------



## elk22hunter

I don't have a tag. They are listing the leftover tags that are available and that is how they are listed but I don't see an explanation.


----------



## megadeth79

I think it means the different land like irrigated and not because last year I picked up a tag, they were out of the 6 so I picked up a 7 I was different then the rest of the group but both areas are great hunts.


----------



## wyogoob

see: http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulations ... Signed.pdf

Type 6 and type 7 antelope tags are what we use to call "additional doe and fawn" tags. 
Type 1 and type 2 are "any antelope" tags.

Each type 6 usually, but not always, will coincide with the type 1 or type 2 seasons and boundaries.

Type 7 tag usually, but not always, has different boundaries.

Most of the type 6 and 7 licenses don't sell on the draw. Then they are put up for sale July 7th, on the web or at license selling agents, at full price on a first-come first-serve basis.
see: http://gf.state.wy.us/downloads/pdf/LeftoverRelease.pdf

Whatever licenses are not sold by July 21st will be sold on the web or at license selling agents, at a reduced price.
see: http://gf.state.wy.us/QuotaAvailability ... teria.aspx

I have a 100-6 and 94-6 antelope doe and fawn license.

Most of the type 6 tags in southwest Wyoming have been snatched up. There's type 7s left in southwest Wyoming last I looked.


----------



## elk22hunter

Thanx a Zillion and 22! that is the answer that I have been looking for. I will study it out now.

Dandy Buckie!


----------



## wyogoob

elk22hunter said:


> Thanx a Zillion and 22! that is the answer that I have been looking for. I will study it out now.
> 
> Dandy Buckie!


You're welcome.

Small bodied buck....made his horns look big. Very dark face too. 
I mis-judged him. Good hunt none-the-less.


----------



## mr.seven

license type numbers are not consistent from hunt area to hunt area,from species to species or from hunt year to hunt year. a number in the type column simply indicates a limitation for that license. this limitation can be for the sex of animal,the species of animal, the length of season, the type of weapon, and/or portion of the hunt area in which the license is valid. a hunt area can offer both general and one or more limited quota types. so most 1 type antelope are for full price any antelope tags usually the whole hunt area and type 2 are for full price any antelope usualy date difference or a portion of hunt area. type 6 are reduced price doe/fawn usually whole area but will have limitations of area. type 7 usually has limitations of areas.wyoming has maps on there sight which will tell you the hunt area and type limitations.also new this year all left over licenses will be sold on the internet or you can go there and buy from stores they also have a list of stores. full price licenses went on sale july 7 at 8.a.m reduced price will go on sale july 21.


----------

